# USA Made Beretta 92 Inox



## jpc647 (Mar 8, 2013)

Local gun shop is selling a USA made Beretta 92 Inox for $599. It's used, but there is no holster wear, no damage anywhere. New they are 699 at Bass Pro Shops, what do you guys think a good price point would be? I was thinking $525 and the guy was like well it says $599 firm, so I guess you're not interested.

In Boston Ma area, if that matters.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If it's in as good a shape as you say, then yes, I'd go for it. 

Kind of hard to say what's going to happen down the road, as far as handguns and ammo goes. 

The Beretta 92FS is a great gun, and one that will serve you well.


----------



## jpc647 (Mar 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If it's in as good a shape as you say, then yes, I'd go for it.
> 
> Kind of hard to say what's going to happen down the road, as far as handguns and ammo goes.
> 
> The Beretta 92FS is a great gun, and one that will serve you well.


You'd go for it for $599 even though a new one is only $699? Granted a new one if going to be made in Italy, bu i'm not convinced that really matters. I already have a Ruger SR9C for CCW, not sure I need a full Frame 9mm. But I like the look of it. I've shot a 92FS many times, with the CT laser grips and it was very accurate. Just think 599 for a used gun, that who knows how many rounds have been through, is a lot. I would be sold if I could fire off a clip or two before purchasing...


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats a good price if you ask me. I would get on it. I prefer the Italy made ones though. Just a personal preference, there is prolly no difference in them though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you 100% sure the new one is made in Italy? 

If so, then yes, maybe an extra $100.00 cost would be worth it. Since you did mention made in Italy, I'm going to assume that it is what it is. 

Lots of guys try to get by on paying as little as possible. Sounds as if you have the funds and want a new gun made in Italy.

I don't blame you one bit. :smt023


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta_92FS said:


> Thats a good price if you ask me. I would get on it. I prefer the Italy made ones though. Just a personal preference, there is prolly no difference in them though.


I too, try to buy Italian Beretta whenever I can.

Kind of like saving up your money to buy a Ferrari. Would you want one made in USA, or the country of origin?


----------



## jpc647 (Mar 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Are you 100% sure the new one is made in Italy?
> 
> If so, then yes, maybe an extra $100.00 cost would be worth it. Since you did mention made in Italy, I'm going to assume that it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Yes. Most of the ones I see(or used to see before Newtown) were Italy made guns. I don't have a problem paying what a gun is worth, I just feel 599 for a used gun vs 699 for a brand new one is silly. But I'm relatively new to the gun hobby. I do have the funds, the money isn't a problem at all, just don't want to over-pay. I don't want to pay $75-$100 more now, just because there is a low stock of guns. When in a couple of months, that most likely won't be the case.

Or maybe I'm just cheap. :/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jpc647 said:


> Yes. Most of the ones I see(or used to see before Newtown) were Italy made guns. I don't have a problem paying what a gun is worth, I just feel 599 for a used gun vs 699 for a brand new one is silly. But I'm relatively new to the gun hobby. I do have the funds, the money isn't a problem at all, just don't want to over-pay. I don't want to pay $75-$100 more now, just because there is a low stock of guns. When in a couple of months, that most likely won't be the case.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just cheap. :/


With the current state of being, firearms are commanding premium prices, especially handguns. Dealers that have decent used guns are asking (and getting) top prices. Same goes if they have popular new guns on hand.

Good luck with the new Inox 92FS. If you get it, let us know.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

U.S.A or Italian? Things have changed, was a day italian made was looked down on. I still prefer U.S.A mfg, but their is no difference. Well used gun, probably worth more than a new one, its broke in. Makes little difference with Beretta, but some mfgers a used gun is preferred. 92fs inox several tens of thousands of rounds before you worry.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

losingle said:


> U.S.A or Italian? Things have changed, was a day italian made was looked down on. I still prefer U.S.A mfg, but their is no difference. Well used gun, probably worth more than a new one, its broke in. Makes little difference with Beretta, but some mfgers a used gun is preferred. 92fs inox several tens of thousands of rounds before you worry.


Don't know where you're getting your information, but you might want to consider a new source.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

Try landing on your feet!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

losingle said:


> Try landing on your feet!


Always........:smt1099


----------



## jpc647 (Mar 8, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I too, try to buy Italian Beretta whenever I can.
> 
> Kind of like saving up your money to buy a Ferrari. Would you want one made in USA, or the country of origin?


that's an interesting point. Didn't think of it that way. I might call the store back, and try to make a deal.



paratrooper said:


> With the current state of being, firearms are commanding premium prices, especially handguns. Dealers that have decent used guns are asking (and getting) top prices. Same goes if they have popular new guns on hand.
> 
> Good luck with the new Inox 92FS. If you get it, let us know.


Thats sorta what I was thinking. I understand the market might be getting 599 right now for the gun, but in three months when things calm down, it'll be a $450 firearm. Where I already have a carry gun, and this is an extra, I might just wait for the right Pearl Grip Taurus to pop out, or wait out of the storm on the Beretta.


----------

